# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Klachten na hernia operatie

## franshormes

ik ben 3 jaar geleden geopereert aan een hernia 
nu na 3 jaar heb ik nog steeds uitstralingen naar mijn been ,zoals voet en kuit geen gevoel of een tintelend gevoel pijnsteken door been en bil en ook uitstraling in de rug.
ik gebruik geen medicijnen maar heb wel bijna continu een bio tens apparaat nodig om enigsinds te kunnen funcioneren .
mijn vraag is heeft iemand hetzelfde als ik en zijn er misschien methodes of operaties die dit kunnen verbeteren 
ben al bij menige dokter geweest -in mill en eindhoven en het canisius in nijmegen en daar durfde ze zelfs te zeggen dat het tussen mijn oren zit 
dus veel verder kom ik daar ook niet mee 
heeft misschien iemand een suggestie a.u.b ik wil van de pijn af ,want dit is geen leven ik ben net 53 jaar 
b.v.d 
ingrid

----------

